# iron science new supplement site cheapest iv seen



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.ironscience.co.uk/samples/wpcsample.html

heard good things on a couple of other forums this stuff is legit and some great flavours for the whey anyone tried them?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i havent tried them mate but like you said there products are damn good price and got good selection,be interesting to see if anyone has used them!!


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

yeah over on muscle talk theyre saying good stuff its not brand new been going since last year i think

ordered a few samples of whey will get back when i try them also free delivery on orders over 35£ some things even cheaper if you use there url on myproteins price matcher to.


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Seems very cheap Whey Protein Concentrate 80 - 4.5kg - £37.95

Plus free delivery, might give them ago


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

am yet to here of any1 who has actually tried them


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be many reviews around. I think there's a few topics on the muscletalk forum.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

bump for later


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

ordered some samples of their 80% whey. Will post update on flavour etc


----------



## tibetti (Mar 24, 2011)

check my post

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/130764-has-anyone-out-here-tried-ironscience-wheyproteinisolate.html


----------



## tibetti (Mar 24, 2011)

Its awsome have ordered it superquick delivery and awsome product


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'de be wary, prices are very good, and remember STC?


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I'de be wary, prices are very good, and remember STC?


X2


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

True, isn't there a coa on their site?

Anyway someone on mt reviewed every flavour and said it's pretty decent.

I'll order some next time i run short, my tongue is quick to pick up if somethings amiss.

The coconut and cappuccino has me intrigued.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/All-9-flavours-of-ironscience-80-whey-little-write-up-m4421002.aspx


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

update

ordered samples and came the next morning free p and p

All mix well in shaker no probs there. i tried them all with water not milk

Flavours

Vanilla-- really nice for a vanilla if you like vanilla cant go wrong

Toffee a bit sweet for me tastes like cinnamon golden grahams

coconut quite nice but, smelled like coconut but didnt much taste like coconut more a pleasant vanilla

cocolate nice nothing wrong with it

choclate zest- nice for a change bit orange zesty

banana was nice

ordered big bags of vanilla, chocolate and strawberyy and fine oats came the next day.

Pretty happy overall


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

There's a COA on their website for reassurance. I ordered 4.5 KG 75% concentrate for 35 quid delivered. Tastes good, I've tried alot and it is certainly as good as most I have tried for taste and mixability. No pronlem with shipping, at first impression it's looking good to me. I'm fed up with myprotein.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Any one else use these guys?? Was planning on a order soon.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

i am going to order from them too, mp fkd ma order big time, it was 4 days late and i had to reschedual my cycle .. Princes look fine tho anyone else tried them yet?


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Where abouts is their COA? Problem with these COA's is most of the time, companys don't actually provide a scan of the original test lab document and instead stick up there own COA with there own company logo with the results that are (apparently) the one's from the test lab. A COA means nowt unless the company shows the original test certicate with the testing details along with the date and name of the lab.


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

£20.95 for 2.25kg of 80% protein? really?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I have sampled wild strawberry, choc zest, choc mint and choc deluxe.

All very nice tasting, they come out quite thick in milk and are gorgeous.

Wild strawberry the best has a syrupy taste to it! The choc mint to be fair is quite weak in flavour.

They had independent testing done strawberry came out at 72% protein advertised at 80%, but apparently they are allowed 10% each way.

One thing their COA's are Retyped, make of that what you will they say to hide supplier info? Not sure myself.

Overall good stuff if legit


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Placed an order with these guys about 11am on Monday. Arrived by ParcelForce 24 on Tuesday. Bought 4.5kg of Choc Deluxe for £37 and very impressed. Flavour-wise it's a bit like a toffee-chocolate flavour but no complaints at all. I'm currently having 2 scoops with water and it's coming out fairly thin but that's not a complaint and I'm sure I could make it thicker with less water. Mixes very well with no lumps or frothing.

So long as the nutritional values check out then they've got themselves a long term customer!


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> They had independent testing done strawberry came out at 72% protein advertised at 80%, but apparently they are allowed 10% each way.
> 
> One thing their COA's are Retyped, make of that what you will they say to hide supplier info? Not sure myself.
> 
> Overall good stuff if legit


Y'see, that is what really grips my poo. A few %either way is one thing, but up to 10% is a bit of a pish take. All these suppliers would gain far more public respect if they only just uploaded a genuine scan of the original COA document. But no, they don't, they use excuses like "confidential company information with the labs" and all that tosh.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Ordering with them tomorrow


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.supplementcentre.com/ProductPage/12097/5KG-Matrix-Anabolic-Protein.asp

Better imo.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I usually just stick with nutrisport at 40-42 a tub. Tastes good to me!


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

PumpingIron said:


> http://www.supplementcentre.com/ProductPage/12097/5KG-Matrix-Anabolic-Protein.asp
> 
> Better imo.


I know taste is subjectivce, how did you find the taste?


----------

